# Any age 40s - 50s + Rider Here?



## mm9 (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm in my early 50's. Spent almost an hour yesterday trying to learn and practice some simple flatland tricks - bunny hops over curbs, jumps off small structures, manuals, wheelies etc. Not very good at them. But, felt like it was a good workout - fun way to get a little fitness. Occasionally bored with regular bicycle riding.

Any thoughts from the older crowd?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm 53, and not very good at all of those things also.


----------



## having fun (Jun 2, 2011)

*44 here!*

I'm an XC rider and I tried (rented) a DJ quite a few times last winter. So much fun! Even got one for Xmas this year (ya a bit early)! 
Pump tracks are a great workout plus it's plain fun to ride something so different than my usual 2x10 29er XC race bike...
No gears, no clips, no delicate carbon, just hop on and play.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm pushing 40 and thinking about buying a DJ rig to play around with.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

42...just bought my first dj bike .


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

51 and more interested in the pumps and jumps than street. Great for riding, great for fitness. The best part of learning skills so late in life is getting to be a better rider each year.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm still in after 50, never gave it up...
...and trials skills come in handy too!

Try it all, AARP should have a commercial for this!...LOL


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

heading to that age, but i'd like to start learning how to do this kinda stuff...but the problem is i'm old and have no insurance


----------



## YRG (Feb 26, 2012)

sinfony78 said:


> heading to that age, but i'd like to start learning how to do this kinda stuff...but the problem is i'm old and have no insurance


Insurance in america is often a false sense of security. Wasn't health care the number one cause of bankruptcy before the housing bubble burst?
Go for it and have some fun.


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

it was, for people who had the really serious illnesses and had insurance payouts expire...but for me, a broken bone will still put a nice dent in my wallet that insurance could handle

i dont' even know how/where to begin something like this...i got the itch after watching "strength in numbers"  really cool film


----------



## Jon Richard (Dec 20, 2011)

Turned 40 this year and getting my first DJ/ trials bike this weekend. I rode primarily street as a teen but did so on a xc mtb so I'm pretty excited to try this with a bike better suited for that kind of riding.


----------



## snmhanson (Apr 17, 2006)

Just put together my first DJ bike last summer after turning 40 in April. I am more focused on the pump track than grabbing big air, though I do find my tires leaving the ground more and more each time I ride. I just wish I would have discovered all of this ten or fifteen years ago...

Matt


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

47 and still jumping!

You can let yourself get old, or you can stay young, it's your choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## sinfony78 (Dec 2, 2012)

if there's someone in houston who will show me how, then i will choose to stay young


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm six months shy of being 40. 

I rode freestyle for a few years in my youth and I can still pull off some flatland tricks on a MTB, but never tried jumps until I found a local MTB park with jumps (Woodward in Fresno).

Just got a SC Jackal frame, and I'm transferring parts from GT Ruckus DJ that I've had for a couple of years.


----------



## Racerbill (Nov 30, 2012)

There's about six of us riding together here in San Diego. The young guy is 55 the old guy is 74. We typically ride 3 to 5 days a week, 10 to 15 miles, our ride this weekend will be Noble Canyon and Mount Laguna,next weekend palm Canyon out by Palm Springs. Just get on the bike and pedal It'll all work out.


----------



## Face Visor (May 2, 2009)

Here's a little video evidence that over the hill guys can do this:






How To ride Dirt Jumps when you Suck from PlusSizeBMX on Vimeo.


----------



## dragbike (Jun 10, 2005)

45 here. Was HEAVILY into bmx in the 80's, Raced and just did crazy stuff. Me and friends rode a rickety old 1/2 pipe we built out in the woods. Jumped a few cars. Turned 18 and Was away from bikes for too many years. Got back on MTB's for good in 2005 and felt like it hadn't been more than a few days. Still remembered most of the mechanics of handling a bike in an aggressive manner. I still do lots jumps, drops, etc. - not quite as high and far as I did back in the day though - I have to work after all. Its just so much fun

If any of you are near a RAYs Indoor park (Cleveland and Milwaukee) get there as soon as you can. 4 hours away for me but have brought my sons there a few times the past 2 winters. Talk about a place making you feel like a kid again. Best part is my boys think i'm cool that I ride. Feels amazing to have your boys respect you and tell you they think you're cool. Probably doesn't hurt that I still snowboard with them too. Most of their friend's dads sit around watching football all weekend or golf.


----------



## pearsth (Mar 31, 2009)

Just turned 40 and just bought an Airborne wingman DJ. I had a 24" bmx bike before that, but didn't like it and sold it.

Looking forward to hitting Rays in Wisconsin this month and building my pump track and jump skills back up to the level I ha when I raced BMX in the 70's and 80's as a kid.


----------



## yzblue242 (May 3, 2008)

45 here and did my fist BMX race this past September! Also, I ride a DJ bike when we hit up Ray's (I rent one of their bikes) and am hoping to build up my own DJ/Race bike over the winter. I mostly do MTB these days, but love all disciplines of cycling as well as learning new tricks. Actually surprised myself a few weeks ago at Ray's by clearing all the jumps on the easier line in the Rhythm Room (Transferland). Can't think of many better (or more fun) ways to spend the day with your kids!


----------



## dragbike (Jun 10, 2005)

yzblue242 said:


> 45 here and did my fist BMX race this past September! Also, I ride a DJ bike when we hit up Ray's (I rent one of their bikes) and am hoping to build up my own DJ/Race bike over the winter. I mostly do MTB these days, but love all disciplines of cycling as well as learning new tricks. Actually surprised myself a few weeks ago at Ray's by clearing all the jumps on the easier line in the Rhythm Room (Transferland). Can't think of many better (or more fun) ways to spend the day with your kids!


As fun as Rays is that place can be quite humbling. I like that they have 'novice' and expert jump lines. You can really tell who the kids are that must be locals. The jumping skills and smoothness they ride with is really something to see


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

43 and and I ride pump tracks, skateparks, dirtjumps, and a couple trips to Ray's every winter. I'm a recovering endurance racer that started riding DH about 8 years ago then quickly took up a DJ bike to work on jumping skills. I was an avid vert skater all my youth so skatepark riding came very easy to me. I was at ray's last weekend and i think i may have been the oldest person there but i wasn't the worst and i sure was having fun.


----------



## Johnny* (Dec 11, 2012)

First time poster... Was googling almost this exact question and came across this forum/thread, so I am very new to the mtbr forum.

I had been wondering if there were any "old guys" dirt jumping. Particularly just starting out in DJ. I'm quickly approaching 40, and while I'm not ready to refer to myself as old, I'm obviously older than the typical newbie DJ rider. Good to know there are others!

I don't want to hijack the thread, but I see others posting here that have been to Ray's. I have some questions and the answers from the older (wiser??) crowd posting here would be more meaningful to me than the typical DJ population. So...

Is Ray's (CLE) a good place to start DJ, or is the learning curve (and DJs) too steep and big for a beginner? I'm in good shape and relatively good on XC trails, so I hope to progress quickly, but will want to step up gradually.

What clothes and what pads do your wear at Ray's? Jeans, shorts, long-sleeve, short-sleeve; Knee, elbow, hard shell, soft, etc. What else should I plan for on a trip to Ray's?

Thanks for any advice!

Johnny


----------



## dragbike (Jun 10, 2005)

Johnny* said:


> Is Ray's (CLE) a good place to start DJ, or is the learning curve (and DJs) too steep and big for a beginner? I'm in good shape and relatively good on XC trails, so I hope to progress quickly, but will want to step up gradually.
> 
> What clothes and what pads do your wear at Ray's? Jeans, shorts, long-sleeve, short-sleeve; Knee, elbow, hard shell, soft, etc. What else should I plan for on a trip to Ray's?
> 
> ...


Welcome. Rays literally has something for everyone and it is designed that way. I had my 7 yr old son with me on one trip and there is stuff there for expert to pro level Dj riders. There are even a couple xc loops. They have beginner to expert level "jump lines", beginner "trails" and stunts. They even have a beginners room. They have lots of expert and novice level stuff too. The place is a blast and everyone seems to be very cool. everyone is there for the same reason. When I go I wear bggy mtb shorts. I'm sure board shorts would be fine but I like my boys to be nice and snug if you know what I mean. I wear a long sleeve jersey over a t-shirt and my bike helmet. Gloves too cuz my hands sweat. If you go on a cold winters day it will be chilly in there but you'll warm up quick from riding.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Started riding 3 years ago after a 25 year hiatus. I had no idea about all the changes and how bikes had evolved so much. Now at 50 I am glad I am riding again and I feel a lot better and am in better shape than some kids half my age..


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

I got my dj bike built up last Night and did a little urban...fun stuff.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice DNA! :thumbsup:

I already posted this in other threads, but here's my Jackal that I just finished assembling. Not a super-light build with 9-speed and a dropper post, but it is a few pounds lighter than my '07 GT Rucks DJ it replaced. Super easy to manual.


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Katz said:


> Nice DNA! :thumbsup:
> 
> I already posted this in other threads, but here's my Jackal that I just finished assembling. Not a super-light build with 9-speed and a dropper post, but it is a few pounds lighter than my '07 GT Rucks DJ it replaced. Super easy to manual.


Sweet build, I can see maybe building another like yours with gears and a dropper...:thumbsup:


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

56.... Biked a heck of a lot more in the mid 90's. saw a Kona Kahuna 29er and fell for it, so now I'm going to try and get back what I had. I am not expecting much, but all the anticipation is building. Dang winter!


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

wyatt79m said:


> Sweet build, I can see maybe building another like yours with gears and a dropper...:thumbsup:


Thanks! Interesting you mention, after my first ride on the bike, I realized how nice a lightweight bike is for urban riding and I thought about converting it to a SS.

It's really nice having a dropper, though. My knees tend to protest when I pedal sitting on the low saddle.


----------



## SOG (Jun 21, 2006)

Turned 40 this year and have been riding dirt jumps the last 15 years and don't see myself stopping anytime soon.


----------



## NitroRC Ed (Feb 27, 2010)

44 and tried my first DJ and indoor pump track last week - I'm hooked :thumbsup:

Never did bmx when younger so pretty much starting from scratch though I ride just about every other kind of mountain bike and have lots of fun. Mainly doing this for the workout and to learn some better bike handling skills. 

Was up on a trail last night and was able to keep the front wheel up when rolling over litte jumps in the trail like I was trying in the indoor pump track - was pretty cool at least for me 

Baby steps is how I'll call it but I'll be back at the pump track next week :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

52 and still DJ. Also have slopestyle and Downhill bikes


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

*Parking lot poser*

Rain finally quit for a change yesterday, so I rode a little bit at a nearby parking lot.






Jackal manual from Katz on Vimeo.

*EDIT* Made one more video. First one minute or so is basically the repeat of the above video, except I'm a little closer to the camera. Then there's pathetic attempt on 180 (more like 135), bunnyhop-manual, and chest cam.






middle aged guy urban riding from Katz on Vimeo.


----------



## pureslop (Jul 28, 2008)

52 years old. MTB since the mid 80's. XC and technical rockcrawling type stuff, but no BMX background. Took me 3 years to learn a seated wheelie, 15 min or so at the beginning and end of every XC ride. Now I'm wheelieing around corners. But the manual is eluding me. 1 parking space or so, but for an extended manual I just can't seem to find the balance point. Its hard on my back to repeatedly jerk the wheel up so lately I've been trying to ease into it from a seated wheelie, with the seat set very low. This is easier on my back, but I still can't find the sweet spot. Any tips?

Bought a Pivot M4X. It takes the sting out of the flatter jump landings compared to a hard tail. My knees don't feel the same as they did 30 years ago... Awesome bike. Way more fun than a sports car, and more fun than an XC bike. Sooooo much fun.

With a 6" KS dropper seat post, I can ride XC, slam the seat on the fly to hop a log or do anything sketchy, drop it 3" for a seated wheelie. Makes any ride more playful.

Full suspension in the skate park seems ridiculous, but man it is butter smooth. Less fatigue for sure for my joints.


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

pureslop said:


> Bought a Pivot M4X. It takes the sting out of the flatter jump landings compared to a hard tail. .


 Thats exactly why I ride my Killswitch.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

pureslop said:


> ...But the manual is eluding me. 1 parking space or so, but for an extended manual I just can't seem to find the balance point. Its hard on my back to repeatedly jerk the wheel up so lately I've been trying to ease into it from a seated wheelie, with the seat set very low. This is easier on my back, but I still can't find the sweet spot. Any tips?


Balance point is lower than wheelie. It's just above the point where front wheel drops to the ground, and you hump (pump) to keep the wheel up. When the front wheel goes too high, my arse moves too far forward and I end up almost sitting on the saddle. When you get to that point, you can't pump and you start using the rear brake heavily, killing the distance.

Also I strongly suggest reading the article in the link below.

Mountain Bike Action Magazine Article on "the Manual" by Bikeskills' Joe Lawwill

In a nutshell, the article explains the proper way to lift the front wheel. You pull *backwards* with your arms and upper body, while pushing the bike forward with the pedals, rather than using your upper body strength and pull up. Absolutely no jerking motion. This will probably take care of your backpain also, but I don't see anything wrong with riding into manual from wheelie until you nail the balance point.

I had side-to-side balance problem, and this technique took care of it.



> Full suspension in the skate park seems ridiculous, but man it is butter smooth. Less fatigue for sure for my joints.


I still take my GT Distortion when I go jump. I have a thinning disc on my spine - my body feels MUCH better at the end of a day jumping with a FS bike.


----------



## pureslop (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome, thanks! Yeah, I'm doing it all wrong...


----------



## rottendan (Dec 17, 2008)

Jimba said:


> Thats exactly why I ride my Killswitch.


that's a sexy looking beast! what's the wheel build?


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

This is a great thread...that killswitch is Bad Ass...


----------



## GaspinForAir (Jun 19, 2012)

nice! not bad on the 180 attempts, i noticed you didn't keep your head turn all the way through the whole jump. if u notice in your video where your head stops turning is where the bike points when u land. when u carve and start the 180, turn your head and pick a spot behind you and keep an eye on that spot for the whole jump. if your back wheel lands before the complete 180 u gotta suck your legs up more



Katz said:


> Rain finally quit for a change yesterday, so I rode a little bit at a nearby parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the pointer! I'll try that this afternoon.


----------



## danorano (Nov 14, 2012)

Yup!


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

Killswitch wheels are SunRingle inferno rims and Hope evo hubs. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

53, and I love to Freeride and DH. The drops and gap jumps aren't huge but fun for me, makes my heart race, YEAH. It's all about the fun factor.


----------



## lunna (Mar 12, 2008)

jumps off small structures

wow !


----------



## GaspinForAir (Jun 19, 2012)

Katz said:


> Thanks for the pointer! I'll try that this afternoon.


any luck?


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

No, haven't had a chance to try it yet. I ended up helping my friend moving some stuff around that afternoon, and I came back to work shortly afterwards. I own and operate an 18-wheeler, so I've been away from home since. I have a beater DJ bike strapped to my trailer, but it's a little too cold to ride (for a wussy middle-aged Californian) here in Missouri.

I'm scheduled to arrive home around Feb 7th. I'll post a video if I make any progress.


----------



## GaspinForAir (Jun 19, 2012)

Katz said:


> No, haven't had a chance to try it yet. I ended up helping my friend moving some stuff around that afternoon, and I came back to work shortly afterwards. I own and operate an 18-wheeler, so I've been away from home since. I have a beater DJ bike strapped to my trailer, but it's a little too cold to ride (for a wussy middle-aged Californian) here in Missouri.
> 
> I'm scheduled to arrive home around Feb 7th. I'll post a video if I make any progress.


cool, you can see what i'm talking about in this video i made the other day. Notice on the first 180 i didn't get my head all the way around and the bike landed where i was looking and notice how on the 2nd 180 throughout the jump i got my head around more.

First hop barspin - YouTube


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the video. I noticed you're jumping off a curb doing 180. Is that easier than doing it on flat ground? Seems you'll have ever so slightly more time to rotate the bike before the tires hit the ground.

I probably should get a cheap rear wheel for practicing this. I don't want to bend my FR2050 rim. Seems nobody makes red rims anymore.


----------



## GaspinForAir (Jun 19, 2012)

i didn't notice much of a difference, but i'm new to pavement riding and 180 off the curb was scarier for me than flatland 180's lol i rode in my backyard till winter made it to sloppy to ride on. 

The main problem i found with 180's off that curb was being scared and not going fast enough and clipping the curb with my front tire as i came around.


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

*Any age 40s - 50s + Rider Here?*

Yeah, I'm 62. Haven't ridden a MTB since I was 40.

I've been sick for quite a few years. I'm healing now thanks to great nutrition, and I feel so good now that I just got a MTB the other day. I need exercise, and exercise in & of itself is BORING. SUX! Much better to get out in the sunshine & fresh air.


----------



## KennieC (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm 49  I started riding for exercise and weight loss and love it...I'm a addict now


----------



## kevbo (Apr 6, 2009)

Turning 43. Jumpin my DJ out at the Folsom trail. Any body want to charge it let me know. Got over 13 jumps/obstacles going on 2 mile loop.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

51, and trying to get the body to remember stuff I did as a kid ... Without killing myself


----------



## williesurvives1 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im in my 50's and it's fun to try some small tricks like you mentioned mm9
I just built my first hardtail dj bike and will soon be trying some small tricks with it 
it's a bit of a learning curve if your use to a full suspension bike like I was cause you come down with no plush ouch!.


----------



## MarkEasthill (Sep 27, 2009)

52 here & since my biking time is so limited now days due to working 2 much OT (saving for retirement, ugggh) I find a simple DJ bike my favorite overall bike. Do miss long XC rides, freeriding & Whistler trips but since I been MTB'ing for 25+ yrs now (i.e.: been there & done that, all over western US & CAN) don't like using up time & money on travel & now prefer staying local. Anyway, i'm close to buying a Transition PBJ from Go Huck Yourself (LBS)


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

*45 here!*

Going be 46 next month! I ride BMX, 26" DJ, MTB, and road.......the active life is a good life!!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

45, been MTBing since 1990 or so, mostly trail/XC with a good bit of DH thrown in. Started getting interested in the DJ/park thing from following my kid around after he 'retired' from BMX racing and turned into a park rat at the ripe old age of 7. Built a few 26" and 24" bikes, but bit the bullet last year and bought a nice 20" ride and since then, I've ridden my mtbs about as much in the past year as I used to in a week; just been having way to much fun on the little bike, even if it is kinda rough on the old bones. Having a pretty good spring so far - managed to figure out 180's, riding fakie for 20-30', some little grinds, making a turn on vert, and dropping in / popping out of all sorts of stuff I never would have thought I'd be able to a few years ago. The kids get a kick out of it when I tell them my goal is to make a turn above the coping by the time I'm 50.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

45.

Freestyle/street in the 80's. MTB early 90's. Dropped out completely for about 10 years, back in to it in 2005, but only really on a dj bike for the last year or so. Working on seeing how much I can gain back from what I lost...


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

jhazard said:


> Working on seeing how much I can gain back from what I lost...


Seems to me you still have more than most of us ever had  I absolutely suck at jumping...


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

thanks - it was my thing when I a lad, haha. Manuals, bunnyhops and 180s and the like, not sure I'll every get back. I sort of miss riding "urban", might have to put some effort in to that. Its harder now though, don't have the peers around to push and heckle you.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

jhazard said:


> ...Its harder now though, don't have the peers around to push and heckle you.


Yeah, that helps a lot. We can post pics and vids here, but it's not quite the same.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd like to get into this, too. What bikes are you riding? I've looked at the Specialized P20 and P26, but being a complete novice in BMX, I don't know what wheel size/bike would work best for me. I'd mostly be riding some dirt jumps out in the woods.


----------



## Pkay (Aug 2, 2008)

Bmx freestyle during the 80s, stopped for about 20 years, I'm 45 and I ride an mtb nowadays. 

I would like to say that age doesn't matter, but sadly it does, I can maybe do half of the stuff that I used to do on a bmx, and injuries take a looooong time to heal.


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

spirit4earth said:


> I'd like to get into this, too. What bikes are you riding? I've looked at the Specialized P20 and P26, but being a complete novice in BMX, I don't know what wheel size/bike would work best for me. I'd mostly be riding some dirt jumps out in the woods.


If you're going to be dirt jumping in the woods, I'd go with a 26" wheeled bike. Going back and forth from 20" to 26" can be tricky. You can always buy used, but Airborne is having a special on their Dirt Jump bike for $499. Its a great ride for someone trying to get their feet wet with dirt jumps...


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Pkay said:


> Bmx freestyle during the 80s, stopped for about 20 years, I'm 45 and I ride an mtb nowadays.
> 
> I would like to say that age doesn't matter, but sadly it does, I can maybe do half of the stuff that I used to do on a bmx, and injuries take a looooong time to heal.


For sure... I'm about in the same boat. Nice air there, btw!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

2 years shy of 40 here... so I really don't count in this lot. BUT! Two weeks ago, I attended the Old School BMX Reunion at WoodWard West. Here is my edit, and ESPN's edit. This was the one event that goes down as the MOST fun I've ever had on a bike. Ever.

It was surreal. I had a conversation with Mat Hoffman about GoPro cameras. We watched the movie "Rad" with Eddie Fiola and Martin Aparijo (they were the stunt riders in the famous Send Me an Angel dance scene). Both of those guys are 50 and still rip. In fact, all those guys in their 40's and 50's still shred. Jose Yanez invented the damn back-flip and was the stunt man doing it in "Rad"... they were all very cool and incredibly good. Can't wait 'til next year!






Old School BMX Reunion 2013 | X games Video and Audio | ESPN.co.uk


----------



## petey15 (Sep 1, 2006)

Going on 42 here. No experience with bmx (although I did buy one a few years ago, right before they tore down the local track). I've been riding mtb since 2006 and now I'm fascinated with dirt/park riding. I'm finding it hard to figure out what would work best for me and not be too big (5'4" tall - with shoes).


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

45, been riding mtb's for 20+ years, picked up a 20" to follow my kid around the skateparks a couple years ago. Funnest bike I've had in ages; even with gobs of singletrack literally at my doorstep, I find myself raching for the BMX almost as often as heading out to the woods. 
FWIW, after a few years of trying to get a 26" (Sinster DNA, full rigid, park build) to work for me in the parks, I decided to get the right tool for the job and picked up a Premium Deathtrap. After a short adjustment period, I gotta say I'll never go back to big wheels for this kind of riding. The 20"ers just fit everything better, and the bike is so much easier to toss around. Took a bunch of test-rides to find one that felt right after all those years riding mtb's, but I highly recommend giving a few a try if you're thinking of getting a dedicated bike for park/DJ. Things just seem to come a lot easier on them.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

I'd love to get into BMX, but I'm clueless about what bike to buy. 20" or 26"? What brand? etc.. I wouldn't want to invest a huge amount of money, but I want a bike that won't require upgrades---just a good bike, ready to ride. Suggestions?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

A nice BMX bike is cheaper than an 'okay' MTB fork...for under 500 bucks new you can pick up a sweet ride. Go to the local shop and pedal a bunch of them around a bit; pick the one that feels the least alien.


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm 46 and I bought the Specialized p26 pro in black and love it. I've been at Rays in Cleveland several times this winter and felt so good to be airborne again. Started off small then went into foam pit and then jumped into the rhythm room, no tricks yet but jumping felt so good again. I will post some pics.


----------



## spirit4earth (Apr 30, 2007)

Racegates138 said:


> I'm 46 and I bought the Specialized p26 pro in black and love it. I've been at Rays in Cleveland several times this winter and felt so good to be airborne again. Started off small then went into foam pit and then jumped into the rhythm room, no tricks yet but jumping felt so good again. I will post some pics.


What's the height range for the P26? I'm 5'4"-----do you it would fit? Thanks!


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

Spirit, 

the p26 pro and all the other p3 bikes only come in one frame size. I'm 5'10" and my friend is 5'4" and we both love the fit.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Saddle Up said:


> I'm 53, and not very good at all of those things also.


Ditto!


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha!, 54 now. Best part of being old is that I wake up way before the youngins and have the skate park all to myself for a couple of hours. Small wheels seem to condense time or maybe I'm just runing out of it. Anyway, at my skill level the more time on the bike the more comfortable it becomes.

Early morning ride




Dropping in to this bowl is on my to do list


Even if I never have has much style as this kid on the exit


----------



## bicyclemech1 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am sort of lame at linking media. 
Someone please link: Gregory Lap 2 from YouTube.
47 years old and hoping to build up the guts to hit a line at the post office before it gets plowed.


----------



## Geoff5 (Jun 26, 2013)

Turned 50 in Dec. picked up a SE Dirt Flyer, sweet bike and working on getting my old skills back. Well worth the pain - lovin it.


----------



## Sweetspot1 (May 11, 2013)

58 years old. 2 stents in heart. Retired last year. Was going to buy an elliptical. Instead moved to Colorado and bought a Tallboy LTC. Two of the best things I have ever done.


----------



## dksix (Jul 15, 2013)

43 here, haven't ridden bicycles this century....until yesterday. My 10 year old has been asking me to build him a ramp. I rode raced BMX and rode ramps/flat land through out my teens. I ended up building him a 32" tall kick ramp and a smaller 12"er to start jumping on. I got him started learning a "kick turn" (what I knew the trick to be called, decades ago) and rolling back off the ramp, doing a 180* and riding out of it. Then trying to show him proper techniques for landing jumps. We ended up swapping his bike back and forth all day, although I'm sore today.....WE had fun riding together. Surprisingly enough, the mind still knew how to do it but it seems my body has long since forgotten (sore today, I am). Today I found myself looking at bikes and that things aren't as simple as they were in the 80's. Through the Google searches for info on different styles and how things are sized now, I came across this thread and was compelled to write this post. I'll be figuring out what type/size bike would be right for me. It's good to see I'm not the only one with the idea of picking up this hobby so late in life. I was hoping for a multipurpose bike that would be good for some ramp riding, flat land and road riding but have a lot of research to do to figure it all out. To all those who have posted, thanks. This thread is a big push forward, for me.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

dksix said:


> ...I was hoping for a multipurpose bike that would be good for some ramp riding, flat land and road riding but have a lot of research to do to figure it all out..


Sounds like a 24" DJ/Park bike with pegs would be a good compromise. Big enough for road riding, small enough for flatland if you're tall enough.

Or stick with 20".


----------



## Hank Moody (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey guys,
I'm 47, rode and raced bmx from age 10 to 25, been riding mtb off and on since, I usually build a new bike every year. Built my first DJ bike last year (P1) I love riding it, I feel comfortable on bmx tracks but am very intimidated by the big pump tracks in the Seattle area. I'm just going to have to go and start some where, and wear lots of pads.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Fernie B.C.


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

Wow, Holy awesomeness!!! Did you actually ride it though? LOL, really amazing dirt jumps.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Ha, yes really fun. I ride it all except the series in the third photo, that section is still a little big for me.


----------



## vqdriver (May 8, 2009)

Ok. This thread has convinced me this is something I wanna try. 
Is there a park in Los Angeles that's beginner friendly or has rentals to try out ?


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

The Cove - Santa Monica Skatepark- try this park, I think it's on Olympic. Great people there, very friendly.


----------



## Racegates138 (Feb 12, 2013)

Saddle, what size are you pics? I'm trying to upload pics on here and it says files is to big. Do you have a trick up your sleeve?


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

42 here, and Im not getting old, just my body is.

After pilfering parts off my missus' old Scott Aspect 20 for my daughters race bike, I decided to cheaply turn it into a DJ/trick/track bike. She sent me a message this arvo that the final parts have arrived, so Im leaving work early to go home and finish it off :cornut:. It is being done on the cheap though, all up about 200 bucks spent, may sort it out better as time goes by and if I feel it needs it.

Im a little excited.

Hopefully will go to a bmx or pump track with my boy this weekend (should be better than with my 29er)


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's a really bad pic of it









for my 200 bucks I got:

wheel set, Alex Rims on BrandX hubs 89.90
2x Clark Discs & Brakes 40.00
2x Cable sets (only needed 1 set in hindsight) 22.00
DMR Single Speed Set (Tensioner, Spacers etc) 45.00

The disc brakes are mechanical, as I figured you dont need to stop on a track, just slow down. As you can see Im currently using the middle front cog, 15 tooth rear (out of the old cassette) and the old 9 speed chain, told you I was doing it on the cheap . Im using the old Avid brake levers off my daughters bike (as she got the SLX brakes that were on this one earlier) and some pedals that were just lying around.

I may call it "Frankenbike"

So tomorrow its off to the track :thumbsup:


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

so to the BMX track we went






I was landing really hard, then I let a little air out of the tyres and things got better.
Still not happy with the gearing on my bike, but Ive got time to work on it. I did get a little more of the bug though, and I do have a feeling this is gonna hurt, the body and the wallet :nono:

Im in no way "extreme", or high in my jumps but I'm loving it :thumbsup:
The little fella loves it too (and thats the important thing), and it wont be long before he's handing me my arse on a plate.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

going cruising...


----------



## Huck Pitueee (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey you flatulent old bastids! I'm 51 and found the crack cocaine of cycling. Hitting the small stuff at the Truckee dirt jumps and very stoked.


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

Ya'll going to run me out on a rail, being 34 and all, but I was looking for exactly this kind of thread. It's an inspiration and great example for some of us on the older "kid" side of the fence.

Been thinking about BMX, but never did it, or skated as a kid. I wouldn't say I was sheltered, but the first words out of my parent's mouth regarding anything even remotely "risky" (don't want to use the word dangerous) was usually discouraging. I didn't get into XC until 28 or so.

Well, a skate park just opened literally down the block from me. Outdoors and free! (Philly is finally catching on) I rode my 26 and fixed a little on it, but itching to check out BMX. But then it kept creeping into the back of my head, a voice sayin "you're to old to start that now"... But you guys are proving you are only as old as ya feel/act. Gonna get me a cheap BMX and try some park/pump!

And Cmg71, you are a rad dad!:thumbsup:


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Racegates138 said:


> Saddle, what size are you pics? I'm trying to upload pics on here and it says files is to big. Do you have a trick up your sleeve?


Sorry I missed your post. I host the photos on flickr and then grab the html code and paste it here, you can choose the size when you grap the link. I'm using 1024x 768.


----------



## Gerth (Aug 17, 2013)

45 here


----------



## having fun (Jun 2, 2011)

*Rad Mom?*



bike for days said:


> Ya'll going to run me out on a rail, being 34 and all, but I was looking for exactly this kind of thread. It's an inspiration and great example for some of us on the older "kid" side of the fence.
> 
> Been thinking about BMX, but never did it, or skated as a kid. I wouldn't say I was sheltered, but the first words out of my parent's mouth regarding anything even remotely "risky" (don't want to use the word dangerous) was usually discouraging. I didn't get into XC until 28 or so.
> 
> ...


You are WAY Not too old to start! I'm 45 with 2 kids (8 & 6) I got a DJ from my family for Xmas last year. Ride XC all the time but all winter, we have an awesome indoor park in our area (Joyride) and I am totally hooked especially on the pump track. They open on PA days & I am usually the only Mom not sitting around just watching. Hopefully I don't embarrass my kids cause I am having so much fun playing with them!


----------



## Quick62bug (Aug 6, 2013)

44 Here. After 13yrs off I bought a pimped out Pivot Mach 5. The jumping skills from my youth have dwindled...so I am picking up an Octane One Zircus in a cpl days. I will put in some work and get the skills back...ok...some of them :lol:


----------



## bike for days (Nov 25, 2011)

having fun said:


> You are WAY Not too old to start! I'm 45 with 2 kids (8 & 6) I got a DJ from my family for Xmas last year. Ride XC all the time but all winter, we have an awesome indoor park in our area (Joyride) and I am totally hooked especially on the pump track. They open on PA days & I am usually the only Mom not sitting around just watching. Hopefully I don't embarrass my kids cause I am having so much fun playing with them!


You certainly are a rad mom! Plus you get awesome points on top, since we need more women in the sport. Yu gotta know at least one other mom is watching have a blast and saying "hmmmmm, maybe -I- could do that too!" 

Oh, and don't worry about embarrassing your kids. When they get to the eye roll stage... They'd do that if you were shredding the gnar, or knittin some yarn.  But at least you can embarrass them on their own turf! My mom chopped wood when we were in NH and she would crush my 14 yo friends in arm wrestling. They did not take it well! Hehe


----------



## having fun (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks bikes for days! Maybe I should start chopping wood...I get crushed by 14yr old kids regularly!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

bike for days said:


> And Cmg71, you are a rad dad!:thumbsup:


ha thanks, but rad I am not, just refusing to be 42

get out there and do it, what have you got to lose? (besides skin )


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

I've been lusting after one of these things for a couple of years, I finally made it happen. Will be my urban trail/DJ ripper.


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

^Sexy frame!


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Katz said:


> ^Sexy frame!


It is pretty intense hey...........

needs more scratches but


----------



## cglasford (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not part of the older crowd but this guy Griff that I coach from time to time is 64 and is pretty rad, has a blog Mountain Bike Geezer | Singletrack, gravity, bicycling issues & more and he has really been working on pump tracks and learning to pump flat ground, good article by Lee McCormack Lee Likes Bikes

I would recommend finding a pump track or a bmx track and just going and playing there... it will really increase your skills and make you feel like a kid again!


----------

